# Why grout sponge with ONR?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Firstly id like to apologize if this has already been asked but i see most people using grout sponges with ONR or a different type of sponge such as the zymol. Why do you guys not use a lambswool washmit or noodle mitt with ONR? Hardly anyone uses a sponge when using normal shampoo.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

The B&Q Tile Sponge is the one.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

good question...I'll look out for the answer as I will be using ONR whilst the hose pipe ban is on


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

The B and Q sponge is silicone free and won't harm your paint with the correct technique. The problem with lambswool etc is they get too dirty with ONR while washing your car. The sponge rinses nice and clean. The Zymol, Supernatural or Optimums sponge mitt thingy all great too but the B and Q one does the job at a bargain price.


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

cleslie said:


> The B and Q sponge is silicone free and won't harm your paint with the correct technique. The problem with lambswool etc is they get too dirty with ONR while washing your car. The sponge rinses nice and clean. The Zymol, Supernatural or Optimums sponge mitt thingy all great too but the B and Q one does the job at a bargain price.


+1

Bang on there. The thing with ONR washing, is that you are going to get a lot of dirt in the sponge/mitt, and as the sponge is easier to rinse and remove the surface grit, its a preferable solution. B&Q's are nice and soft and cheap. Remember, the technique is what stops the swirls, no matter how many times you rinse, if you slam the sponge down and do the entire car with one sponge, say hello to large scratches and holograms.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

waqasr said:


> Firstly id like to apologize if this has already been asked...


...it's already been replied to in Section 11 of this post

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I either use the B&Q Grout Sponges or the DJ SN Sponge :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

A grout sponge is made from large open cell foam which is designed to draw in grout particles when in use and release them easily when rinsed.
The dirt particles on cars is very similar in size and structure to grout and this is why the sponge works so well with ONR.
Oh, you would also be suprised how many people use them for normal washing as well. They work very well on this method too.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Good answer!


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

I use them for normal washing, prefer them to mits:thumb: if you have never tried one give it a go will be better than you think!


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

I have had to buy 4 of the bleeders didn't have any singles left lol, Must admit am quite impressed using them with ONR :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there any technique to prep the sponge from new?

Particular overnight soaking method maybe? They feel quite rough to begin with


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> A grout sponge is made from large open cell foam which is designed to draw in grout particles when in use and release them easily when rinsed.
> The dirt particles on cars is very similar in size and structure to grout and this is why the sponge works so well with ONR.
> Oh, you would also be suprised how many people use them for normal washing as well. They work very well on this method too.


Yep I have been using them for the past 2 years at least....1BM and my B&Q Grout Sponge....never inflicted any damage to my cars.


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

Where can we get those B&Q sponges shipped to i.e Norway?
Or can we just buy normal tile sponges back here for the same result?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

J0lle said:


> Where can we get those B&Q sponges shipped to i.e Norway?
> Or can we just buy normal tile sponges back here for the same result?


It's a tilers grouting sponge. Read the qoute in the post above yours :thumb:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep I have been using them for the past 2 years at least....1BM and my B&Q Grout Sponge....never inflicted any damage to my cars.


Yep! Me too :thumb:.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm going to be the odd man out here. I prefer noodle mitts to sponges (including grout sponges) for ONR as well as regular shampoos. In my experience they release comparably well. Both the noodle mitts and sponges are relatively cheap so whichever you choose I would have one or two spares readily at hand and if you have even the slightest doubt that the sponge or mitt is contaminated switch to a fresh one.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> I use them for normal washing, prefer them to mits:thumb: if you have never tried one give it a go will be better than you think!


+1,

I notiched after useing this sponge swerils are very minimal


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I tried ONR for the first time over the weekend, and i used one of those grout sponges.

Soo much better at drawing up dirt than the usual cheap sponges i buy. Think i'm a convert to both ONR and Grout Sponges.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait till you try the Zymol sponge for ONR applications. :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Which exact sponge is it from the B&Q range?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tilers grouting sponge, you can pick 'em up cheaper at you nearest Topp Tiles retailer. :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool. So I just look for B&Q's own make of Tiler's Sponge?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

wyliss said:


> Cool. So I just look for B&Q's own make of Tiler's Sponge?


Yup :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the correct one - http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/tiles/...le_sponges/B-and-Q-Tile-Sponge-Yellow-9706844

I manged to get 5 last weekend.

The B&Q near me is dropping them in favour of these tho- http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/tiles/...Dual-Purpose-Tile-Sponge-Yellow-White-9706845


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Many of the "pro's" will slander you for using a sponge but if they need to use ONR suddenly a sponge from B&Q is the best thing.

They'll NEVER use a soft silicon squeegee blade for drying but will happily RUB grit and hard CLAY over you vehicle.

Fairy liquid is the devil but acids and high-strength alkali cleaners are used on paint and wheels.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

NoobWash said:


> Many of the "pro's" will slander you for using a sponge but if they need to use ONR suddenly a sponge from B&Q is the best thing.
> 
> They'll NEVER use a soft silicon squeegee blade for drying but will happily RUB grit and hard CLAY over you vehicle.
> 
> Fairy liquid is the devil but acids and high-strength alkali cleaners are used on paint and wheels.


Far from being a holy thread revival - that post belongs in the 1990s!
A little bit more research and a lot of common sense later? I don't think so...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Far from being a holy thread revival - that post belongs in the 1990s!
> A little bit more research and a lot of common sense later? I don't think so...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I don't think you understand my post. Never mind.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought i recognized the thread title..no idea it had been nearly 3 years..nice revival mate.

Oh and i still use the grout sponge and ONR when I cant be bothered with the jetwash.


----------

